# Engraving



## johneaton (Dec 14, 2006)

How do all of you deal w/ engraving?  Two and a half years ago, I went to a trophy shop.  He first quoted me at $3.00/unit.  That's a no go for me.  So I went back a few days later after I made a few sample business cards on my computer.  Surprise; my business card now included the engravers business name, addy and phone in addition to my own.  The price instantly dropped to 50 cents/unit.  Never underestimate the power of advertising.
But being the tightwad that I am (I'm known for being a tightwad) I now do my own laser quality engraving, which got my cost/unit even lower.  Notice I said laser quality; I did not say laser engraving; too expensive.
If anyone is seriously interested, let me know and I'll explain my method and give you a company name.  John Eaton, Jonesboro, AR


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 14, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm game.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes please.


----------



## guts (Dec 14, 2006)

John,are you going to show your method on here or do we have to e mail you?would like to see some pics. and prices.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 14, 2006)

More curious minds here want to know please....


----------



## broitblat (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I'm at least curious... []


----------



## JasonF (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm always up for lesrning something new. Count me in.


----------



## bud duffy (Dec 14, 2006)

Put me on that list also please.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 14, 2006)

Ditto!! I would like to be added to the info list also.


----------



## hdbblue (Dec 14, 2006)

Me too please, I have explored this facet of penturning but am only a bit short of the $15000 needed for a laser engraver - like about $14999 short. Harvey


----------



## TAld (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 14, 2006)

Add me to the list!


----------



## melogic (Dec 14, 2006)

Add me to the list as well! I'm curious!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 14, 2006)

EMAIL SENT


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 14, 2006)

Interested as well... Do need pm?


----------



## baldysm (Dec 14, 2006)

I would be interested as well.

scott@onlyonecreations.com

Thanks


----------



## Jerryconn (Dec 14, 2006)

I would be very interested in getting this information.
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## bob393 (Dec 14, 2006)

I gota know too!


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Me to, add me to the list.[]


----------



## WA2LOS (Dec 15, 2006)

Please add me too!!!!
WA2LOS@aol.com


----------



## RonSchmitt (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm curious, let me know too.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 15, 2006)

If it requires craftman like skill using my hands , my eyes, my tools and physical dexterity putting the design in myself I'm in.
If it requires the robotic use of a computer that can be reproduced numerous times as in off shore taiwanese pense that are lasered  and boxed for under $10.00 I am out.


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like inquiring minds want to know. Count me in too. Or just have Jeff post it as a tutorial and save time emailing out all the copies.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent point, Mannie.  If he wants to share the information, share it here.  If not, let that be known to avoid a pile of "me too" posts.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to go along with ctEaglesc and second what wdcav1952 said. Love to know[] or are we all wondering for no reason[?]


----------



## johneaton (Dec 15, 2006)

After my group China purchase idea, I didn't know if anyone would want to hear from me or not.  Since everyone seems to be interested, I'll just tell you here.
The company I use is SCM and the method is photo imaging.  I can not guarantee that this is absolutely the best way to go, but it is cheaper than any laser I've seen, and it works well for me.
There is a learning curve and an initial cash outlay of about $3,000.  It is also a bit labor intensive.  Also, the photo material is about $7.20 for a 10" by 12' sheet; so you use it sparingly.
However, it will personalize just about any hard surface, so it also offers some flexibility in your operation.  You aren't limited to pens.
Using this operation, it costs me about 25 to 30 cents to personalize a box, or about 10 to 15 cents to personalize a pen.
But don't discount the idea of using your local trophy shop's namde and addy on your business cards.  I still use my local trophy guy very cheap when I just don't want to mess w/ it.  And there is no additional cash outlay here.
Best of luck to all of you and happy holidays.
John Eaton, Jonesboro, AR


----------



## oldsmokey (Dec 15, 2006)

John, why don't you make a couple of pens and use your tecnique on the pens and post the pictures.  You could challange us to do our pen engraving with a variation of your method.  Or you might start yourself a good business.
I use Ken Kallenshaan to do all of my engraving.  Text is easy for him.  Ken has engraved pictures for me that, to my knowledge could not be done without the use of a laser.  Ken's prices are more that fair, his turn around time is very short and his work is outstanding.  
This would have to be one outstanding tecnique to get me away from Ken.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2006)

John,

What you are discussing sounds like an updated version of this product offered by PSI  http://www.pennstateind.com/store/egtool.html  It was not well received by the pen turning community do to durability issues.  I think your system will have to prove to be durable and also be able to be applied prior to finishing so as to protect the image.  That would bring up potential problems with the various finishing materials dissolving the image.

FWIW,


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it is basically a mini sand blasting set up, just with a lot of control to what you are doing.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 15, 2006)

I believe we are talking about copier toner transfer.

If that is correct, there are lots of ways to improve it, but durability IS an issue.  Don't discount it out of hand, could be useful for boxes, not so much for pens (more handling).

There are numerous ways to do toner transfer, utilizing the copier your company already owns.  BUT, it ain't great.  And you should remove the copy BEFORE it is fused - that isn't always easy.  

Because you said SCM, I am assuming this is the technology.  I could be very wrong.[][]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 15, 2006)

This is essentially a Dremel on steroids.  Some absurd number of RPMs on a handheld engraving tool.  All you have to do is stick your pattern to something and carve away.  Of course, you provide all of the control...depth and angle of cut, line thickness, etc.  If I had that much talent, I would do freehand engraving.  John - meaning you no harm, but are you a pen maker or just a pitchman?

Edit:  I think this may be what he's talking about. http://www.scmsysteminc.com/engraving.php


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 15, 2006)

Lou, 

I have one of those.  Different name on it, bought it at the stained glass national conference a couple years ago.  

Neat tool, used it twice!!!  (in 2 years)  But, I am NOT an artist!

It does engrave glass and would certainly engrave wood.


----------



## johneaton (Dec 15, 2006)

OK.  I've been called a pitchman and I've had a few other slurs thrown at me.  So I want to approach this a little different.
Go to engraver.com
There you will find an extensive list of companies that manufacture and distribute all types of engraving equipment.  Look at whatever you like.  I don't sell for anybody.  
I enjoy reading all the good information from a lot of ihghly intelligent and experienced individuals on the site; and every now and again I just like to throw my two cents in.
I hope this approach will help someone, and I apologize for my earlier approach as it wasn't well received.
  John Eaton, Jonesboro, AR


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 15, 2006)

Go to the link,  http://www.scmsysteminc.com/engraving.php , and look at the sandblasting tab. I think that is what he is refering to.
John, thanks for the info. Shows there is more than one way to skin the cat.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 15, 2006)

When I began making pens one of the first things I wanted to be able to do is engrave on the pen. I searched on the internet for engraving and came across this site http://www.profitablehobbies.com/Index.html
They sent me a free DVD which was quite detailed and the process seemed simple. You print an image or words on sticky paper and with the engraver you follow the lines. 

3 things kept me from buying one:
1. I had a lot of tools I wanted to buy for pen making ($ issues).
2. I didn't want to start 2 hobbies at once (time issues).
3. I found out about laser engraving.

On their website there is a signup for a web conference and online videos. Some of the stuff they can do is amazing (at least to me). I am interested in looking at these down the road a bit. Maybe a group buy could help with the price[].


----------



## MikeHelvey (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow... too bad I read about this idea AFTER getting the engraver!  LOL, can't complain though...it's been one of the funner tools that I've learned.    Thanks for sharing.


----------

